# Heading to Quads to train with Ed Coan !



## chicken_hawk (Nov 29, 2013)

If I have one quality that I am proud of it's that somehow I have managed to surround myself with some really great people. I have no idea how it happens, but regardless of the area of my life there are individuals who want to see me succeed. One, such bro is turbobusa who has selflessly made arrangements for myself and my buddy Nate to come up to train with the Master Ed Coan and crew. 

For me I am hoping to learn to be the best I can be. In other words if I had a meet next week wtf can I do to improve what I am doing right now. I am a late bloomer at 40+ and have been in the iron game a short 10 years so I have a realistic perspective of what I can accomplish. Yet, in order to be my best I need some guys who know more than me..a hell of a lot more than me to guide me. 

To be honest I am as giddy as a school girl (whatever that means) about this trip. Even if I was simply looking on an meeting these guys it would be a once in a lifetime experience that only a fool would pass up.

My buddy Nate (23) actually has a lot more potential then me and has idealized Coan for years. Nate has dominated NASA for some time and recently pulled 630+ at a bodyweight of 181 and all natural at that (yes I know for a fact as this kid works for me etc...). So, we will be making the trip together so it will be interesting to see what he gets out of it as well as I really want to see Nate do well since there are few nicer people on God's green earth.

Anyway, T, we are stoked and thank you for going out of your way for our benefit!

Hawk


----------



## srd1 (Nov 29, 2013)

You are sooooooo lucky hawk early christmas present from turbo...hope ya kill it today brother


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 29, 2013)

Wish I wasn't stuck cause I'd be up.. Hope you get the tips and advice you need Hawk. Toss up an extra plate on for me brutha.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 29, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Wish I wasn't stuck cause I'd be up.. Hope you get the tips and advice you need Hawk. Toss up an extra plate on for me brutha.



That would be nice.

Gonna be a blast!

Guess we will have to get together another time homeslice.

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 30, 2013)

Just gonna mention .Psych should be in the mix as well. That kid has really 
laid it down and just won 220 nats and worlds this year .Also saw Derek the raw monster yesterday . Sure you will run up on him as well .
 Did it in an astonishly short amt of time. You'll love this place .  I'll call you or you call me sunday night if possible. see you soon. T...


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 30, 2013)

Make sure to come back with some pics!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 30, 2013)

AnaSCI said:


> Make sure to come back with some pics!


Count on it!

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey hawk maybe a side trip to liilebridges place? If not this time maybe another.
I'm a bit under the weather but should be A1 soon. Thanks , T..


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 30, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Hey hawk maybe a side trip to liilebridges place? If not this time maybe another.
> I'm a bit under the weather but should be A1 soon. Thanks , T..



Well, I am up for whatever. It's not like we won't have the time as our only limitation is the number of days we will be there.

Hawk


----------



## jacked391 (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice to brothers really connecting. This is great. Lov this site and good peeps here. Hawk u gonna have great time. Can't wait to hear bout trip.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 3, 2013)

Enjoy Hawk, T. is amazing as usual for coordinating and pics of course gentlemen!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 4, 2013)

The Grim Repper said:


> Enjoy Hawk, T. is amazing as usual for coordinating and pics of course gentlemen!


 Thanks bro and your telling me...

Hawk


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 4, 2013)

Update!!   U guys with eddie at the strip club? .im emailn eddie to make sure u guys are sore.. get a shirt too. If any left..


----------



## psych (Dec 4, 2013)

ironbuilt said:


> update!!   U guys with eddie at the strip club? .im emailn eddie to make sure u guys are sore.. Get a shirt too. If any left..



lololololololololololololol


----------



## srd1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Can we get an update?.....Were you able to walk out of the gym by yourself or did you require assistance did anyone throw up lol cant wait to hear about it brother.


----------



## STP (Dec 5, 2013)

Mad jealous, man. Coan is a legend, I would turn into a giddy schoolgirl if I got to train with him



he would probably make me look just as strong as a schoolgirl as well


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 5, 2013)

They just got there today so will get basic info for u guys .. i also heard a guy pretty dam thick ,and smart,  was seen nearby the gym in assless chaps and wearing a dog collar draggin a leash....  psych were u around there at 5pm brutha?,
The team will fill you in the details when finished...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 5, 2013)

They are hard at it   .. Eddie and psych got them going on deads today..


----------



## psych (Dec 5, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> They just got there today so will get basic info for u guys .. i also heard a guy pretty dam thick ,and smart,  was seen nearby the gym in assless chaps and wearing a dog collar draggin a leash....  psych were u around there at 5pm brutha?,
> The team will fill you in the details when finished...



I dress to be comfortable at gym bro, got to establish the pecking order.  FYI the assless chaps keep people off my machines when i'm doing supersets


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 5, 2013)

psych said:


> I dress to be comfortable at gym bro, got to establish the pecking order.  FYI the assless chaps keep people off my machines when i'm doing supersets



Psych just be spreading the butt butter on the seats to keep em vacant.. funny ...... Those guys are coming back your way at 4:30
P? That young whip has some nice pulling power . Get his ass up under a squat bar P and tum him into a real 3 lift guy.. 
You wont be there when the video guy is there tomorrow(1130)  right?Catch up with you soon. Thanks for taking time for these guys 
Psych . You get an extra cool rating in my book..... T


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 5, 2013)

Got a few minutes to update. First ib dont hijack my thread and go all geigh on me. Ok...dont want to say to much about it at the moment but having a blast in Chi town meeting the motley crew. 

Could be a regular thing if they will have us again. A better bunch of guys I dont know. 

Hawk


----------



## jacked391 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yup yup yup das whats up. Get some Hawk


----------



## psych (Dec 6, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> Got a few minutes to update. First ib dont hijack my thread and go all geigh on me. Ok...dont want to say to much about it at the moment but having a blast in Chi town meeting the motley crew.
> 
> Could be a regular thing if they will have us again. A better bunch of guys I dont know.
> 
> Hawk



I was hoping to see ya guys again, I was in 5-7.   Saturdays get crazy...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah no shit.. All you guys there get a special props from me.. Cant wait for the bad ass pics and vids for dam sure..Thanks!!   :sHa_grouphug3:


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 6, 2013)

psych said:


> I was hoping to see ya guys again, I was in 5-7.   Saturdays get crazy...


 
Yeah, I really wanted to come back but my boy felt like crap...so he needed to have some down time ice his back and get some fluids and food in.

So, he's feeling better but his back is still jacked. At least his stomach is gtg now so we can hit it hard with Eddie tomorrow. 

Hopefully we can make the trip again soon and talk some more shop.

Thanks guys,
Hawk


----------

